# -40F ice wine drinker



## arcticsid (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, its not even Thanksgiving yet and we have had a high pressure come over and gave us some pretty cold temps.

I live in a "low" spot and right here at home I had two nights of -40F, on the "nuts:

At this moment it is only -25, piece of cake. I don't even mind peeing in the snow at those temps.

But at forty below I may just fart in my pants and wait till I get to work to take care of the final result.. LMFAO 

Running Wolf knows what I mean, durung the Polar Bear hunt he farted when he should have folded. He is a
Ta'aniq !!!!(white man, in Inupiat) LOL But the Eskimos love him. They have given him a name. " Ta'aniq ak'taq, qwayanuk."

It means a "white man thanful for us :.

If you dont have that distinguish, you wont make it here.






This makes my 32nd year here, so I dont want your sympathy, I have earned my bitching rights.



http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...t-issued?instance=home_news_window_left_top_1


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 19, 2011)

*YIKES Batman*

Anyone seen this before?

LOL


----------



## rendezvous (Nov 19, 2011)

No But i would like to buy gas at that price!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the sign is broken. That guy isn't even wearing gloves. A couple of subjects aren't wearing hats. But then again, maybe it's a degree or two warmer there in the glow of the sign.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Nov 20, 2011)

With the temp at -62, what the heck is wind chill -100 ?


----------



## jtstar (Nov 20, 2011)

It looks like the weather hasn't change since last year Troy


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 20, 2011)

The picture was probably taken in the middle of their summer.n


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

The picture Troy posted is several years old now as He has shown it several times. With the -40* temps they are having right now I think he was just showing what the temp has done in the past. I can't even imagine having electrical outlets on the parking meters so you can plug in your dip stick heaters so your car will start when you come back to your car.


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

My uncle lives in Knik, AK and often sends us similar pictures of the wild life and the temperatures, (he has a moose that joins him for breakfast sometimes in the morning) I don't think I have seen a pic of temps that low though!


----------



## Arne (Nov 20, 2011)

TROY, 
At those temps, think you would freeze up a wood stove. Too cold to go out and get more wood, anyway. Arne.


----------



## Jenks829 (Nov 21, 2011)

How fast could you cold stabilize at those temps?


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarah, Knik is only about 20 miles North of Anchorage, about 350 miles south of here, on the other side of a mountain range that boasts Mt. Mc Kinley. They are also shaddowed by the Gulf of Alaska. The temps there are quite significantly different from here.

I think the record cold temperature there is only like -25F. The record here in Fairbanks is like -66F. Most of us here don't even consider Anchorage part of Alaska, in fact, we refer to it as Los Anchorage! LOL. Your Uncle may have been stretching the temp.


Believe it or not two weeks ago we seen -40F, and Wednsday a chinook is going to blow through and bring the temps here in FBKS to almost 30 above. Too crazy.

About this time last year we had freezing rain and it damn near shut the city down!! I can't explain it. Couple days later it was -20F again.

By the way there is a Sterling Alaska. LOL

It is about 80 miles south of Anchorage on the Kenai Peninsula, Google it.

Cheers.


----------



## SarahRides (Dec 1, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Sarah, Knik is only about 20 miles North of Anchorage, about 350 miles south of here, on the other side of a mountain range that boasts Mt. Mc Kinley. They are also shaddowed by the Gulf of Alaska. The temps there are quite significantly different from here.
> 
> I think the record cold temperature there is only like -25F. The record here in Fairbanks is like -66F. Most of us here don't even consider Anchorage part of Alaska, in fact, we refer to it as Los Anchorage! LOL. Your Uncle may have been stretching the temp.
> 
> ...



Like I said, his temps never got quite THAT low.... The picture he had taken a while back was definitely not that cold) still a lot colder than here! I had actually done some fishing on the Kenai Peninsula while the salmon were running. (I was about 10, so I don't remember everything about the trip......but I do remember the fishing!  I didn't know however that there was a Sterling, AK! It is an amazing state though, the mountains, wildlife and glaciers were unforgettable. I'm hoping some day to make another trip out there at some point, my hubby has never been and has always wanted to go. Probably not during the cold season though!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 2, 2011)

Definitely a pretty cool place! Pardon the pun. I hope you get a chance to make it back. Always room here for those who ride.

Actually Dan, most here have several heaters. One for the transmission, a batery blanket, a oil pan heater and a block heater. My last truck pulled 1200 watts just to keep it warm.

I have heard of heaters even for an outhouse seat before. There not so popular anymore, to many people forgot to turn them off before sitting down and were zapped in the you know what!!!

LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 2, 2011)

There are two kinds of these heaters, the redneck kind and the other kind!


----------

